# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  pdf خوب برای آموزش xml

## fereshteh_b

با سلام
یک pdf خوب یا سایت آموزش xml  سراغ ندارید؟؟
ممنون

----------


## ناصرقلی

سلام
http://www.w3schools.com/

----------


## afshin61

:گیج:

----------


## bluesky2005

> http://www.w3schools.com/


مرحع خوبیه !
اما کسی یه pdf  فارسی سراغ نداره؟ برای دانشجوهام می خوام.
ممنون.
 :sunglass:

----------


## lifeless

سلام دوست عزيز
اينم يه جزوه خوب فارسي:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=95683

----------

